# Philadelphia Production Company!



## zeobrothers (Aug 30, 2008)

Hey everyone,
I'm chiming in here from a Philly based event production company. We do sound, lighting, and video production for live concert touring, weddings, meetings, corporate events, etc.

We also have a local rental department that rents out sound systems, lighting/trussing systems, staging, video projection, backline, pipe & drape... anything event related, we've got it!

In addition, we have a storefront where we sell new & used equipment and offer repairs and trade-ins.

I noticed that there are many users here from the Philadelphia area, and I hope to be able to help users on here either as a dealer or an advisor.

Thanks!


----------



## zeobrothers (Aug 30, 2008)

Thank you for catching that spelling error. Our web designer, who is not a technician, was confused by a European rider he saw that used that spelling.

I certainly urge you to continue doing business with any vendors you are comfortable with. Thanks for such a warm welcome!


----------



## mbenonis (Aug 30, 2008)

Welcome to ControlBooth! Please feel free to poke around and chime in wherever you feel comfortable.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 30, 2008)

Welcome to ControlBooth! 

(Sorry about the spelling alert, sometimes we get a bit confused about whether we're a technical forum or an English class. There's even a topic on the matter!)


----------



## soundlight (Aug 30, 2008)

Welcome aboard! The company that I worked for this summer had a Stageline trailer of yours this summer up for a gig in Manhattan. I forget the name of the guy who brought it, but he was great.


----------

